# Has any other embroiderers used the Embroidery Coash Joyce Jagger?



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

I am wanting to try to be a better business woman in the embroidery business. I am new to this business and am wondering if I should join the membership for the Embroidery Coach-Joyce Jagger! I have read a lot of great things about the memberhsip. Was wondering if anyone out there could recommend or not remmend joining!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

You might also consider Deborah Jones. Her website is My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Joyce has been in the business many years and has helped many people. Have you signed up for her email list? I receive frequent list emails from her. Being on her list would give you the chance to see how she works. She also gives free webinars occasionally.


----------



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you for your advise, I will look into her also!


----------



## countrystitcher (Aug 27, 2014)

I have just joined her newsletter! I hope to get a lot of useful information! Thank you!


----------

